# Thinking about making some enclosures. Any tips?



## Jer723 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys. my tegus are REALLY starting to get too big for their enclosures, and i want to build a cople big enclosures, i want to build an 8x4x2 enclosure for my two tegus and possibly a 4x2x2 tank for an ackie i want to get in the future. But my question is how should i go about this? what type of materials should i use, do i have to do any electrical in the enclosure? should I? just what do you guys reccomend, its my first time building any enclosure, and i want it to be good. Are there any designs that you guys have used that you believe work well for tegus or ackies?Just i want to hear from your experiences. Please respond especially you constructive guys, any responfd is greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.

Jerry


----------



## AWD247 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey I still have those huge crates,. something like 8.5x 3.5x 3.5 you should swing by and see if you can use it.


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 16, 2010)

oh yea. id have to keep that in mind. i dont know yet. i just want some ideas for now. well at least if tico makes it through this.


----------



## AWD247 (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres a quick video from my cell





Your welcome to it if you wanna finish it up


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 16, 2010)

how much do you want for it? and if i get it ill need to do some work and ill have to make measurements to see if it will fit in the house.


----------



## AWD247 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dont worry about it,. if you can use it just come pick it up. You and Dave have always been good to help me out when I had issues etc.
Just give me a buzz if you want to see it one of these days. youll need a truck tho these things are huge, i can seperate them into 2 parts too if needed.


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks dude, thanks a lot, i need to measure tho, i need to see if it will fit through our mini basement hatch.


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 18, 2010)

hey jay, my door can only fit something 24in by 26in. i dnt think itll fit.


----------



## AWD247 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ill take the exact mesurements for you,. if it doesnt fit then its back to the drawing board lol


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 18, 2010)

true.


----------



## isdrake (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm so glad your following Agama internationals recommendations of at least 4x8 enclosure (for a single adult Tegu). However if you are housing two Tegus I would really recommend you to build a bigger one.

About the building itself my bigger recommendation is to make it in a way so that it's possible to break it apart and move it. It's pretty impossible to build a decent Tegu enclosure that fits through doors.

The best way it to build it in the room you will keep it. If you can't build there you can always build it in another place, take it apart, move it to the room and put it together again.

Good luck.


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 19, 2010)

well me and my dad now decided that were probably going to make 2 individual enclosures probably.


----------



## isdrake (Jan 19, 2010)

Jer723 said:


> well me and my dad now decided that were probably going to make 2 individual enclosures probably.



That would probably work just fine. 
Are you making them on top of each other?


----------



## Jer723 (Jan 19, 2010)

yes. why?


----------

